# how much mulch?



## mga (Aug 30, 2009)

i've noticed that many people like to build up mulch around the base of their trees. one yard i saw has about 6 new trees planted and the owner built up the mulch around it so that it covers about 12" of the trunk.

i know that doing that with soil will kill a tree, or permanently damage it, but, will mulch do the same? is it healthy for a young tree to be covered like that?


----------



## S Mc (Aug 30, 2009)

*No*, this is called "volcano mulching" and is not recommended. When mulching a tree, young or old, you should begin it so it is not touching the trunk at all, gradually building up the thickness to approximately 2 to 3" at the farthest point. Actual depth of finished mulch may vary, but the necessity of NOT burying the trunk itself is a constant. 

The reason for this is similar, as you suspect, to the negative affects of planting a tree too deep. Holding moisture in against the delicate root crown area is not healthy for the tree.

Sylvia


----------



## mga (Aug 30, 2009)

S Mc said:


> *No*, this is called "volcano mulching" and is not recommended. When mulching a tree, young or old, you should begin it so it is not touching the trunk at all, gradually building up the thickness to approximately 2 to 3" at the farthest point. Actual depth of finished mulch may vary, but the necessity of NOT burying the trunk itself is a constant.
> 
> The reason for this is similar, as you suspect, to the negative affects of planting a tree too deep. Holding moisture in against the delicate root crown area is not healthy for the tree.
> 
> Sylvia



i see many a landscaper building up the mulch around newly planted trees. 

i always thought that was wrong, but i see many of them doing it that way.

thanks for the feedback!


----------



## A. Stanton (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a fan of home improvement shows, and the experts there always recommend that you keep the mulch away from direct contact with the plant.


----------



## S Mc (Aug 30, 2009)

We also see many "professionally" installed trees in landscapes volcano mulched and am astounded that they have not received this "memo". In fact there are many landscape architects and designers with little to no knowedge of plant growth and proper installation. It is good to hear there are home improvement shows out there with the correct information.

Sylvia


----------



## mga (Aug 30, 2009)

S Mc said:


> We also see many "professionally" installed trees in landscapes volcano mulched and am astounded that they have not received this "memo". In fact there are many landscape architects and designers with little to no knowedge of plant growth and proper installation. It is good to hear there are home improvement shows out there with the correct information.
> 
> Sylvia



a house down the road is owned by a landscaper and he planted several trees in the front yard. the mulch is piled up so high around the trees, i'm surprised they're still alive.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 30, 2009)

mga said:


> i see many a landscaper building up the mulch around newly planted trees.
> 
> i always thought that was wrong, but i see many of them doing it that way.




That's because they sell mulch. The more they sell, the more money they make.


----------



## mga (Aug 30, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That's because they sell mulch. The more they sell, the more money they make.




good point, mark, but, if the tree dies in a couple of years, don't they have to replace it?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 31, 2009)

That would depend on the length of the warranty, wouldn't it? 

Also, I see it so much, I suspect the trees are not as fragile as some make them out to be. While I'm sure it's not good for any tree, methinks it's probably not as instantly lethal as some comments around here would make it seem.


----------



## S Mc (Sep 1, 2009)

Most retail nurseries around here offer a one year replacement policy. If the tree you purchased from them dies in one year, they will replace it free. However, this is a pretty secure bet as most trees take longer than that to fully die.

BlueRidgeMark makes a point. And this is why so much information about trees is either misinterpreted, misapplied or ignored.

Trees do not respond quickly to very many things. Very few pathogens are instantly lethal. Or abiotic disorders for that matter.

We took down an ash tree where the cause of death was determined to be the riding lawnmower of the homeowner...took him 13 years to kill it, but he managed. 

The important aspect to remember with trees is that they are an investment in the future. Most trees have life spans well beyond that of us mere humans. Presumably you are planting a tree that you want to stay around long after the time you have departed. There are cultural practices that have been determined to enhance both health and longevity. They will vary, to a certain degree, species to species and site to site.

Burying a tree too deep does not kill it outright...on some species they can live for decades this way. But they will not thrive as well as a tree of their kind planted correctly. And some species dwindle very quickly. So we recommend to plant correctly.

Same with mulch. Depending on the type of mulch, the humidity and ground moisture of the environment, volcano mulching will go from having little ill effects to dramatically damaging effects. In none of the scenarios I can bring to mind, would this type of mulching enhance a tree's health and survival.

Sylvia


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well said Sylvia


----------



## treemandan (Sep 5, 2009)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Well said Sylvia



Yup, also you have to consider that there is a dormant defect down there at the support structure. You may never see it till it cracks. Volcano mulching can actually be called an epidemic or classified as an addicting drug cause it seems it can't be stopped and people have a hard time kicking the habit.
What burns my britches is that these trees are planted by supposed nurseries and landscape professionals.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 6, 2009)

I always thought the major concern with volcano mulching was that its supposed to cause root rot??

I work at this one office building where the "landscaper" just keeps piling up that florescient orange "bark mulch" like no tomoro, he's even got thier sign mulched up so good that its starting to eclipse the lettering. lol


----------

